# System neu aufsetzen / Interne und externe Festplatten formatieren



## Ghost-Dawg (23. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Tutorials Crew !

Ich habe folgende Aufgabe vor mir: Mein 2,5 Jahre altes Windows 2000 Professional zu formatieren. Mein PC besitzt derzeit eine interne 120GB Festplatte und eine 80 GB externe Festplatte. Nach dem formatieren werde ich zusätzlich noch eine 250GB S-ATA Festplatte einbauen.

Folgende Fragen liegen ebenfalls vor mir:

Ich habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen dass externe Festplatte, die ganz neu eingesetzt werden bzw die vorher als interne Festplatten genutzt wurden, erst neu formatiert werden müssen, damit man sie nicht jedesmal in der Datenträgerverwaltung von inaktiv auf aktiv schalten muss ( zwar kein schwerer Vorgang, mit der Zeit jedoch ziemlich nervig ). Wenn ich jetzt jedoch das komplette System neu aufsetze, wird dann die externe Festplatt überhaupt noch erkannt ( egal ob aktiv oder inaktiv ) oder muss ich die erst komplett formatieren bevor ich wieder auf sie zugreifen kann ?

Desweiteren: Gibt es irgendetwas dass ich beim Formatieren des Systems und dem Einbau der S-ATA Festplatte beachten muss ? 

Schonma danke im Voraus !


----------



## Alex Duschek (23. November 2005)

Ghost-Dawg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen dass externe Festplatte, die ganz neu eingesetzt werden bzw die vorher als interne Festplatten genutzt wurden, erst neu formatiert werden müssen, damit man sie nicht jedesmal in der Datenträgerverwaltung von inaktiv auf aktiv schalten muss ( zwar kein schwerer Vorgang, mit der Zeit jedoch ziemlich nervig ). Wenn ich jetzt jedoch das komplette System neu aufsetze, wird dann die externe Festplatt überhaupt noch erkannt ( egal ob aktiv oder inaktiv ) oder muss ich die erst komplett formatieren bevor ich wieder auf sie zugreifen kann ?



Ohne der ProChecker in diesem Gebiet zu sein, warum denn nicht?
Wenn du Windows neu installierst und das erste Mal startest, wird deine Grafikkarte ja auch als neue Hardware erkannt und ich schätze, es ist mit der Festplatte ähnlich, da Win2k ja auch externe Datenträger ohne Zusatztreiber erkennt 

Beim Installieren von Windows auf eine SATA-Festplatte musst du dir vorher die Treiber saugen und auf ne Diskette schieben und bei der Installation glaub irgendwann F6 drücken, damit die eingebunden werden können, ansonsten erkennt Windows deine SATA Platte nicht


----------



## the-preacher (24. November 2005)

Moinsen,

es empfiehlt sich die Systemplatte zu formatieren. Bei den anderen Platten ist es eigentlich nicht notwendig. Wenn eine ehemalige interne Platte als externe genutzt wird, dann funktioniert sie weiterhin als normale Platte. Einen Unterschied in der Funktionsweise gibst es da nicht, mal abgesehen davon, das externe Platten meistens über USB oder Firewire angeschlossen werden. Läuft die externe Platte über S-ATA gibts da eigentlich keinerlei Probleme. Treiber für die Installation von Windows benötigt man bei neuer Hardware nurnoch wenn der S-ATA Kontroller im RAID-Modus läuft. Ist die Arbeitsweise auf IDE kompatibel eingestellt, dann benötigt man diese Treiber eigentlich auch schon nicht mehr. (Abhängig von der S-ATA Version) Wenn man externe Festplatten als aktiv markiert werden sie beim nächsten Systemstart mit einbezogen, das kann Probleme erzeugen, da die Festplattenanzahl und somit die Boot-Reihenfolge unter Umständen nicht mehr stimmt. Meine externe USB-Platte ist mit allen drei Partitionen inaktiv und wird von jedem herkömmlichen Rechner erkannt, egal ob Windows oder Linux.
Ich hoffe das es weiterhilft, viel Spaß beim installieren.
Gruß TP


----------

